# A few questions about *****.



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

I am kind of new to **** trapping and hunting. and I was wondering about what time in the fall does the **** fur get good. Like when do the buyers start buying?

Thanks.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

The fur has value starting in mid October but peak is from the second week of November into december depending on the weather. You will see some start to go downhill as early as thanksgiving. Years with deep early snow puts them in the dens sooner leading to more rubbing, bites and stains sooner. No snow years like this past saw good hides int December and January. Pelts will still have value into February some years. You have to adjust based on pressure in your area as well, if you are on all private ground with little surrounding pressure waiting until late October and into November will get you the biggest return, but if you will miss the animals if you don't get on them early, then October 20 is ok too. Larger **** and dry females prime earlier than kits and wet sows as well.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

johnsd16 said:


> Larger **** and dry females prime earlier than kits and wet sows as well.


I heard dat!


----------

